# Catawba Ice



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I am sitting at the ramp on Catawba looking towards Davis Bessie. There was open water on Friday but with the NW wind it is now completely iced in. With the cold weather forcasted for this week we may be able to get out next weekend. Ice is also covering the Mouse to South Bass area. Now back to Akron.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

That is what we all want to hear! We both live in Green, we will have to ride up together some time. Thanks for the report.


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

That`s good news. With the N.W. wind that should push any ice out there in the bowl from D. B. to Catawba. I`m not sure about next weekend, maybe the weekend after that. The first time I went of Catawba last year was Jan.21. I`m getting all geeked up. Cann`t wait.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

I had a good report today that there was 4" of ice off State park on south Bass ? It was from a islander so I assume someone may have been out there poking around ?


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Temp is 6 this morning on Marblehead Weather all week is going to be highs of 25 and nightly lows of 10. As long as the wind stays likr they prdict (N-NW) next weekend will do it for me. 
May try sooner. I will post when I get out.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

oh yeah baby !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

Any of you guys in green area or canton who are going to make the erie trip,
lmk if anyone needs help with cost of fuel, bait whatever.
I have clam guide, vexlar 
I have only been there one time on big lake, would love to go with someone who knows a little about it.

lmk, bill


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I'll let you know when it gets closer to time, bill. I live in green and have been up a few times. I would love to have some company to go.


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ice opened up south of Mouse today. Still looks good north though. Guys at herbs Drive through and Bait and Tackle told me there is safe ice at South Bass, however the only way there is to fly over. any one wanting to give it a try let me know. I go alone alot due to my buddies getting burnt out. Have been fishing Erie for 31 years now. Can definately help any newcomers. Anyone wanting to give it a try send me a pm and I will get back with you.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

any reports on the ice thickness around the miller ferry line. whacked the fish there last year was really hoping to get out here soon like maybe end of next week if the ice is coming along ok


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Nothings safe yet!


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

2 ways to pib airboat or fly.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

When its time , I would really like to follow you guys out. I am not new to the ice . I am just new to the Erie ice. Any help would be really appreciated .

Good fishin,

Bob


----------

